# upgrading E90 audio with Idrive



## peschwartz61 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a 2006 325xi with Idrive and the standard stereo system. Is there any way to upgrade this system without tearing the car apart? Would a add-on amplifier to the current head unit add some better sound to the system?:dunno:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

peschwartz61 said:


> I have a 2006 325xi with Idrive and the standard stereo system. Is there any way to upgrade this system without tearing the car apart? *Would a add-on amplifier to the current head unit add some better sound to the system?* :dunno:


Yes, you will need either a balanced input line output converter, a balanced input processor or a balanced input amplifier to interface with your OEM HU.

Replacing the OEM subs under the front seats with Earthquake SWS-8 shallow subs driven by a 150W RMS per channel amp will also improve the sound considerably.


----------

